# Phal Celebe's Wave 'Smile Sawn' HCC/AOS (77 pts)



## bigleaf (Dec 12, 2010)

This was awarded at Dallas Judging Center yesterday Dec 11, 201







6.4 cm NS 6.4 cm NSV

"7 flowers closely but nicely arrayed on one arched inflorescence. Sepals and petals milk white, speals stippled purple basally, petals' lightly wavy with faint basal veining; lip white heavily striped purple on midlobe, stippled purple on lateral lobes; substance papery; texture diamond dust."

Additional pictures from the same cultivar but not the same awarded plant


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats peter and I love the lip color!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2010)

I like the stripes on the lip. What's the cross, Peter?

Congratulations!


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Dot - parentage of Phalaenopsis Celebes Wave is(Phalaenopsis Mato Girl X Phalaenopsis celebensis).


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2010)

I wondered if celebensis was in it. Thanks.


----------



## Brian Monk (Dec 12, 2010)

CElebensis is providing the striated lip?


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 13, 2010)

Brian Monk said:


> CElebensis is providing the striated lip?



Yes, you can see the stripes in this photo of Phal celebensis 'Pylo' taken by Tony Bender.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 13, 2010)

Very pretty Peter and congrats for you award.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 13, 2010)

:clap::clap: Well done! Congrats!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats! very elegant...perhaps I prefer phals like these nowadays


----------



## etex (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW- gorgeous blooms with awesome lips! Congrats on the win Peter!!


----------



## Brian Monk (Dec 13, 2010)

Have they all bloomed out with striations on the lips??


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 13, 2010)

Its just stunning.
Congrats.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice! sort of looks like a dendrobium/phalaenopsis


----------



## Wendy (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations! It's gorgeous!


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you again everyone.



Brian Monk said:


> Have they all bloomed out with striations on the lips??



Yes.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 16, 2010)

Gorgeous blooms!!!


----------

